# My Experience with DNP So Far



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the stuff... I've tried pushing the envelope with it a bit, and have ran it a few different times with different diets. Here is how they went.

1.  Days 1-4 250mg per day with a 40P/40C/20F caloric split
    Days 5-20 500mg per day with a 30P/50C/20F caloric split
     Days 21-30 750mg per day with a 30P/50C/20F caloric split

Notes:  At 250mg per day there is a pleasant warmth that accompanies you after a couple days.  By day 4 I started feeling pretty tired.  At 500mg I was forced to spend my nights sitting on my porch (in New England in the winter and about 40 degrees).  The heat was tremendous.  At night, pillows must be rotated and swapped out every once in a while and towels are required on top of your sheets.  A fan is essential.  Conversations were a challenge as I was constantly winded.  At 750mg per day the sweat is embarrassing. I took time off from work to avoid any issues with sweat.  The lethargy at 500 was enough to keep me out of the gym, but at 750 it was enough to keep me from moving off my property. I pretty much spent that week on my porch steaming in the new england cold.  At any dose, the bloating from it is tremendous. And you can not control it thru diet or supplementing with electrolytes. You will be bloated, there is no discussion.  I blew up like a balloon. But the rest from the lethargy and combined with the bloating, my tennis elbow actually repaired! My jizz was yellow too... Scared the shit out of my girlfriend.  Consumed roughly 2 gallons of water per day so pissing was constant. Got little to no sleep at 750mg.  Could not have a conversation or read to my daughter from being so winded. Ephedrine was required to breathe.  This was hell. 

2.  Days 1-45 250mg per day with a 40/40/20 caloric split

Notes:  This was tolerable. Some breaks here and there were required... Had to step outside and cool down after eating.  Other than that it was ok.  Lost a lot of fat with relatively few sides. Sides were bloating, yellow baby-batter, some lethargy, and heat.

3.  7 Days at 750mg with a wreckless diet.

Notes:  This was just fucking stupid.  High doses mixed with a massive amount of sugary carbs. Crappy cereals for breakfast, PB and J sammiches, cookies whatever I wanted. I ate like absolute dog shit.  What I wanted, when I wanted it. I paid a price though. Sweating like a motherfucker.  It was just uncontrollable. I made a chair out of a snowbank by my driveway and sat in it for a while a couple nights.  Even with the uncooperative diet, still lost a ton of fat.  Counted my caps of DNP at the end of this round... Big mistake. Threw out my coffee table with the yellow stain on it lol

4.  Day 1-7 250mg on keto diet of 30P/65F/5%C
     Day 8-14 500mg on keto diet of 30P/65F/5%C

Notes:  This was interesting. The heat related side was almost non-existent as expected due to the lack of carbs.  Energy was terrible. Added ephedrine and caffeine just so I could function. Mood was poor.  Lost significant fat.

Overall Notes:  Low dose, long duration is the way to go.  Less sides, just as much benefit.  Don't run it during the spring or summer.  Keep hydrated and be prepared to pee. Carbs bring out heat related sides. Eliminate carbs near bedtime to allow for more comfortable sleep.  Sleep on towels.  Don't freak out if you cum yellow.  No booze or recs AT ALL.  You will never get a pump in the gym. Don't expect to set any pr's.  When coupled with ephedrine, DNP is even more effective.  Do not run anabolics with DNP as its a waste.  You won't be lifting heavy.  Do not run T3 with DNP as you will feel like shit! Do not take any creatine while on DNP as you'll be thirsty enough. Additionally, DNP alters cellular metabolism. Stores of additional ATP from creatine are useless while on DNP. You are simply risking dehydration.  

I plan to continue using DNP in the future and continuing experimenting with different techniques of extracting the most from this potent chemical.  So feel free to ask questions anytime.


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 28, 2012)

Do u have any numbers/% of fat loss during these trials?


----------



## UltraAlmondy (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the post Pillar, I've been researching around for awhile and never even thought about the creatine thing. And the idea of low dose longer period of time sounds very appealing  I may be making a log with my experience in a couple months.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you made out your will yet?


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

That was one of the main reasons I never tried DNP. 

THE HEAT!!

I'm a hot sweaty mofo as it is so I don't need any extra help especially living in Florida.

When I used to take diet supps, I would do T-3 and Clen or an ECA. Many moons ago.

It's been a while since I've heard of the "yellow jizz". LMAO

HDH


----------



## kofer320 (Nov 19, 2012)

I've used DNP a few times.  I've only used it in the winter as I already have a slightly higher body temperature than normal and a great hatred for heat (probably stemming from the aforementioned higher body temperature).

I used clen more than a few times many years ago and didn't have too much of a problem with it.  I think I dosed up to 100 pretty quickly and could stay at that for 3-5 weeks with benedryl.  I've read more about the potential for Apoptosis with clenbuterol in recent years (even though I heavily research anything I put into my body, I never noticed that research).  I tried some again recently from the new owner of the source I used beforehand, and either it's more concentrated or I'm more sensitive to it now than I was when I first tried it.  The killer on why I don't use clen anymore is the muscle cramps even at low dosages I experience now.  It's killed workouts and left me unable to continue working out a muscle group.  For this reason, and because of my new concerns over apoptosis, I just decided to put it down the sink.

As for T3, I've always been far more concerned with that.  I don't like screwing around with it, as I already have issues with fat gain and fat loss and don't want to potentially make it worse.  I am aware that even abusive usage of T3 should not permanently alter T3 production (that's speculation and bro-science from what I've read, but if there's research to prove it I'd love to read it).  Besides that concern, though, without exception every time I've used T3 I get terrible headaches and generally feel like I have the flu, so I avoid it anyway.

Now T2 3.3 seems to be the best thyroid hormone to take and it does seem to work, although mildly (at least for me, as most fat loss things have half or less the effect that they do on average people in me).  Although being mild, I don't feel any side effects when taking it and don't notice much if any rebound time after going off it, even after 8 weeks of 900mg.

DNP is actually pretty safe in my opinion, as long as you are responsible in your usage of it.  I've done long low cycles, short high cycles, and a number of combinations in between.  I was careful the first time I used it and ramped slowly and long enough to observe the effect of having it build in my system.  Once I became accustomed to the strength of the DNP I had, I felt far more comfortable experimenting, but I've never gone over 650 (crystal form, not powder), and only that much for 2 days at the very end of a cycle

I'm tempted to write some absurd side effects like "I experienced bleeding from my ears at 650mg", and see how long it takes for someone to state it somewhere else in one of the DNP scare threads as "I knew a guy once who said his ears bled when he took 500mg of DNP, I saw it myself".

My anecdotal sides from DNP: Heat/sweating, increased mucus/phlegm (happens every time I take it), heat/sweating, proportionately increasing lethargy (dependent on amount in system), decrease in number of sets and reps, feeling of exhaustion, heat/sweating.

As with the OP, from my experience, low dose DNP is the best way to dose, and is the best fat loss choice out there.  This has mild enough side effects and doesn't wipe me out or make me feel like I need to spend the day resting.  I can still get a pretty good workout in, although it does affect it somewhat, and can still do things without turning into a dripping mess of sweat.  Also, something you may want to try is a spike day, where you take a larger dose, such as 350 to a normal 250.  Since it builds and stays in your system, it adds just a bit more and, in my opinion, makes it a little easier to maintain a steady diet during the cycle.

As for Ephedrine, I've only taken it at low dosages, never above 24mcg total, and never more than 16mcg at a time.  I used it and noticed my appetite was completely gone for hours at a time, so I've only used it as an appetite suppressant and never wanted to use it as anything else.

Personally, I don't see why anyone would use clen/T3 over even 150mg of DNP if their goal is fat loss.  It does have issues with water retention, energy, etc that may affect contest prep, but I know very little of that world and really cannot speak to it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 19, 2012)

God dnp temps me.  But also scares me


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 19, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> God dnp temps me.  But also scares me



quite being a pussy and try it.  bottom line, as long as you stay away from alcohol and drink plenty of water and electrolytes you'll be fine and dropp a good amount of BF.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya I sure would like to take my est 14% down a ton.  The horry story's are all like he told me this so I believe it and relay it kinda trash


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 19, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Ya I sure would like to take my est 14% down a ton.  The horry story's are all like he told me this so I believe it and relay it kinda trash



da fuck you just say????


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> da fuck you just say????



I think SFG logged into the wrong acct


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Haha what part lol.   I was saying all the bad shit I hear about dnp is all he said she said bullshit
All without personal experience.


----------



## JUANMA (May 25, 2015)

Can you take it in summer period?, just hydratating all time and using your air conditioning system day and night?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2015)

JUANMA said:


> Can you take it in summer period?, just hydratating all time and using your air conditioning system day and night?


It's a pretty bad idea to do that.  Where I live it gets down to 0 degrees Fahrenheit or less in the winter and I am still hot. You are taking a huge risk by running it in the summer heat.


----------



## JUANMA (May 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's a pretty bad idea to do that.  Where I live it gets down to 0 degrees Fahrenheit or less in the winter and I am still hot. You are taking a huge risk by running it in the summer heat.


I have not been able to get a simple bottle of this compound, so no risk for the moment, but  I will spend my summer time skiing with the family so it will be cold I guess. But, I personally think that is more important how your body is adapted to higher or lower temperatures than if it is really cold or hot outside. In Spain, in summer time it is easy to be walking around the beach with 40-45 degrees celsius. For me, there is no problem, but German, Swedish, Norwegian.... people, stay quiet, under their umbrellas, without moving, because they are really melting in our beaches. They don´t have even enough strength to make our women happy as their skin is red as a crab and they cannot even move.  Do you know of any black guy that has tested DNP?. It will be interesting to know if he sweated also tons of cubes or not.  Of course, you can PM if you want to point me in any interesting direction. Thks!!.


----------

